# Male/Female guess match!!!



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

ok....
i am very very excited!!!!!
more than, infact!!!
i sent the dna off for 6 birds...
4 are mine, and 2 are a friend of mines...
so i get the results back in a week at the latest....
but i thought... why not have a guessing match first!

so here are the tiels...
the first is a yet-to-be-named baby.. a w/f cinnamon pearl pied...
s/he has been whistling a fair bit, so i am thinking boy...








































the last photo is just to show off how nicely s/he got over his/her vitamin deficiancy!... just look at those healthy nares!

ok... next is Tak, the w/f cinnamon pied 
i have a 'feeling' s/he is a girl... nothing to base that on though...

































number 3 is Comet, the w/f cinnamon split pied...
s/he dosent really whistle much... (when excited much the same as Tak), buts/he does have a lot of male personality traits... such as large feet, legs are close together at the hips, very attentive... etc...
































the last 2 photos are with Tak...


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

the last of my babies being tested is the SPANGLE BABY!!!
i have absolutely no clue one way or the other... so free reign on guessing!...lol...
































the last one is with Onyx, my normal w/f... they were getting their first ever spray!

i will post pikkies of my friends 2 tomorrow when i get the piks...
so yeah... after that barrage of images.. anyone want to guess 
....MALE....or....FEMALE?....???
other people can add piks of their tiels for us to guess to if you like(but i have a feeling i shouldve posted this in the 'pikkies' section...)

(sorry for the super long post...)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think boy, boy, girl, boy.  That's pretty much random guessing!! :lol:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ahh the only one i know is onyx, is male 

but i'll take a guess on the others 

the Spangle - Female, Comet - Female,Tak - Male,w/f cin.pearl pied- Male


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> ahh the only one i know is onyx, is male
> 
> but i'll take a guess on the others
> 
> the Spangle - Female, Comet - Female,Tak - Male,w/f cin.pearl pied- Male


hehe... yeah i know Onyx is a male, he is the right mutation, and old enough to visually sex... the others are not.. the only one i could have just waited to find out on is Comet... and being that i was already sending off 3 tests... aaaaand it only cost an extra $15 so i decided to be impatient and find out now!  lol

but yeah i think you may be right with your guesses, but i find out soon....
aaarrrghh... i cant wait!...:wacko::blink:


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

1 - Boy.

2 - Girl

3 - Boy

4 - Girl


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Although since they have cinnamon in them they are more then likely to be females. But it doesn't rule out males completely! 

WF Cinnamon Pearl Pied - Female
Tak - Female
Comet - Male
Spangle - Female


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe yeah cinnamon is a sex linked gene... but i got these birds from different clutches of All cinnamons, which means either they had a few clutches of all girls, or both parents were cinnamon (the latter is a lot more likely)
but we will see!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam going to say boy, girl, girl, boy  Lets see if that was a good guess


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

w/f cinnamon pearl pied...boy

tak-boy

comet –boy

SPANGLE BABY- girl


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Here are my guesses 

W/f Cinnamon Pearl Pied -boy
Tak-boy
Comet –boy
Spangle Baby-girl


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll say you're right.......they are definitely boys or girls.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I'll say you're right.......they are definitely boys or girls.


LOL!! :lol:


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Well I reckon they are...
whiteface- Cinnamon Pearl Pied - Female
Tak - male
Comet - Male
Spangle - Female


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I'll say you're right.......they are definitely boys or girls.


Thats not how you play the guessing game  Your too funny


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe yeah...
i am still waiting on pikkies from my friend... at this rate i will get the results before the piks and then i wont even be able to guess at all!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm.
Boy,Boy,Boy,Girl.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

hehe its so hard isnt it!
i should get the results back in 1-3 days!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see what they are!... 
My guesses were completely random. lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Can't wait for the results, my guesses were probably wrong! LOL! :lol:


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Can't wait for the results, my guesses were probably wrong! LOL! :lol:


lol... thats why they call them guesses... its not about being right!... its about having fun, speculating 

i have 1 or 2 more days to wait for the results.... i am toooo excited!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> i have 1 or 2 more days to wait for the results.... i am toooo excited!


A few days and the results ae in YAAY!!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow... Sophiay... how did you manage to get such a big siggie?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> wow... Sophiay... how did you manage to get such a big siggie?


LOL!! All i wanted is an un-edited picture of Earl then one of Little Bill, So I uploaded them to photobucket, and then copied the code, and they turned out massive! Woops!

BTW- i have took Little Bill off, and I am sorry if it is too big, I am tryong to reduce the size! :D


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol... i just wanted a siggie that was slightly bigger... but it wont let me upload the one i have bigger than it is now


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> lol... i just wanted a siggie that was slightly bigger... but it wont let me upload the one i have bigger than it is now


Mine being this big, isn't very attractive, I actual prefer them being too small tham to big(like mine) LOL!:lol:

P.S I will change it, because i don't like it, once I get a reply in HELP!! My siggy!(on test forum)


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeaaaaarrgghhh... soo sick of waiting... no results as of yet...
its not FAAAAAIIIRRR!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I hate waiting...lol its like waiting to open a present at Christmas how much longer do you have to wait approximately?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well... hopefully it will come tomorrow...!
but i suppose it could take a couple more days...


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Ooh its getting close now how exiting!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well... i just called Molecular Diagnostic Services Australia...(the people who are doing the testing) and the samples are in the lab as we speak!!!!!
so i get the results tomorrow or the next day....!!!
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

So close now!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Only a little bit more...


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

You're getting there!!
So close,yet so far away! lol.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You must be really excited


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> You must be really excited


im kinda actually over it, at the moment...
im sure when i see the email... it will all come back... but i guess i hit a bit of an anticlimax, and now i just cant get the excitement back....
weird hey...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I wonder how many I got wrong...hehe


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol... i think as it was a guessing game....
no one can be truly right or wrong... it was all still a guess!


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see what they all are!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

*sigh*...
it has to be either this afternoon, or tomorrow....
i spose it could be friday at the latest... which is the day after tomorrow...
its not fair... i wanna know now...
my friend still hasnt sent me pikkies of her birds  
her internet is bein evil, and she cant work out how to send them....


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Update: Results Are In!!!!*

ok guys... its the moment you have all been waiting for...
the RESULTS!!!!!!

ok.... 
first...
the spangle............MALE!!!!(i was not sure with this guy, but thinkin back, it makes sense...)
Comet...................FEMALE!!!(was well wrong about that one..)
Takashi-Do.............FEMALE!!!!(i kinda figured she was...)
and finally...
the pearl pied..........MALE!!!!(i knew it.. was too 'whistly')...
and whose name now shall be....
Fenkussu... or Fang, for short...

i am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
stoked....
i have the 3 pairs like i wanted....
Fang & Cinn
Onyx & Tak
and
Spangle (needs a name) & Comet!
yay yay yay yay yay yay yaaaaay


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That worked out well!!! :lol:


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

didnt it indeed!
an look...
as it worked out...
the boys are on the left side of my sig... an the girls on the right!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That's good!! Why don't you call the spangle one Spangle? Sounds good to me. lol


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

the strange thing is, both my friends tiels came back male... which means she has 3 males and 1 female...
and one of the ones dna'd, was a pied bird, who chatters, but has done the female 'bum up in the air' thing, complete with twittering noises....
and also it has never laid an egg, and is almost 3 yrs old.. but it is also a rescue bird, and has a broken leg, that never healed straight, and a possible not healed straight broken pelvis too....


ok the spangle has a name now too...
Kame
cos he has a turtle shell


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wasn't off too much i got 2 right out of the 4 LOL


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats you must be so happy to finally know


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

yep...
an even happier that it worked out as pairs!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah thats an added bonus


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats! Glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats! I guess you feel much better now that you know for sure.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats! That's always nice to know.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam going to say boy, girl, girl, boy. Yeah I got it right  Go me  Iam so glad it worked out for you


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't wanna be rude or anything. :lol:

But.. I was wondering if you could tell me how much it would be to get a DNA for my 3 birds, I live in NSW.. and how old do they have to be before you can send away for a DNA? I was gonna make another thread (still can if I get told to) hope it's okay that I asked in your thread. 


Now back on topic; Grats, on finding out the sex of the birds, must be great to know what they are and not have to guess anymore. Haha.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Don't wanna be rude or anything. :lol:
> 
> But.. I was wondering if you could tell me how much it would be to get a DNA for my 3 birds, I live in NSW.. and how old do they have to be before you can send away for a DNA? I was gonna make another thread (still can if I get told to) hope it's okay that I asked in your thread.
> 
> ...


i did mine through Molecular Diagnostic services Australia... find them on the net... they cost about $16 per bird (plus postage) and you can test them as soon as they are hatched...


----------

